

Ask HN: Anyone remember this thread? Please help - Kevin_S

	This has been on my mind for a while, and I have forgotten the website&#x2F;original submission on HN.
From what I remember it was a beautiful website that he was using to document his travels and also fitness&#x2F;health related information. The comments were mostly about how great the site looked. It was a blue with awesome animations between pages. If someone remembers and can point me to the site&#x2F;HN submission I will love you forever.
======
minimaxir
[http://aprilzero.com/](http://aprilzero.com/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8043203)

~~~
Kevin_S
You are my hero

